# San Diego Social Anxiety Group Therapy



## hunsky (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My name is Vladimir, and I lived with social anxiety for about 12 years. I'm still in recovery but I'm taking public speaking, beginning acting and critical thinking in group communication.

For my public speaking class I've decided to do a project to "help people overcome social anxiety disorder". I will be hosting group meetings in my apartment for people who have social anxiety. The main focus of the meetings will be to overcome social anxiety and we'll be using "Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step" by Dr. Thomas Richards.

I will also be using a book called "Messages" which is a communication skills book for social skills training, so that we can practice having conversations based on the exercises in the book in a safe, non judgmental environment, before taking it out in the real world.

If you live in San Diego area, I think this is a great opportunity for you. I know a lot about social anxiety and I've read many books and taken psychology classes, so I have become a therapist/psychologist myself who is qualified to treat this disorder (no medication will be involved though, only CBT).

If you're interested, shoot me an email at [email protected]. You can also contact me at:

Skype: Vladimir.Shustikov
AIM: ReikoFire


----------

